# Romantic pieces!



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Any beautiful Romantic Classical pieces you know about i can learn?

Like Ravel's Pavane for a dead princess , Faure - Pavane , Schumann - Traumerei , Clara Schumann - Romance in A , Liszt - Romance S.169?

Thanks!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, I know thousands. Send me some money, and I'll send you a list of three.


----------

